# National Lampoons Vacation



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I got caught up watching this yesterday....

And I just noticed this for the first time (I have seen the movie dozens if not over 100 times)..

Did you know their where Oil Pumps and desert area, in Downtown Chicago? 
Right off Lakeshore Drive...


In one of the early sceens just as they leave their home... they are driving down Lakeshore drive...

Then they go "into" the car, with the family singing...
Well out the back and side windows, you see desert land... and then oil pumps...

After that... they zoom back out and you see them leaving Lakeshore Drive, going on to I-55 South (the road to St. Louis)


We just thought it was funnier then heck...


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Haha, classic movie magic moment.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Got caught up watching Vacation the other day as well. I like how they drive through the middle of LA to get to Wally World which is being portrayed by Six Flags Magic Mountain. Six Flags is about 40 miles north of downtown in Valencia, CA. True, Wally World is a fictional place that very well may be in LA, but that always cracks me up.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Koz said:


> Got caught up watching Vacation the other day as well. I like how they drive through the middle of LA to get to Wally World which is being portrayed by Six Flags Magic Mountain. Six Flags is about 40 miles north of downtown in Valencia, CA. True, Wally World is a fictional place that very well may be in LA, but that always cracks me up.


Did you notice the price of gas, when Clark went to get "sporting goods"

$1.29 for the low grade...

That is still pretty price for time...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Did you know their where Oil Pumps and desert areai in Downtown Chicago?


There were? Where? :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nick said:


> There were? Where? :lol:


Did any 1 not no what eye ment too say?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Did you notice the price of gas, when Clark went to get "sporting goods"
> 
> $1.29 for the low grade...
> 
> That is still pretty price for time...


When that movie was being made, I remember paying that much for gas. It was pricey at the time especially for a teenager making minimum wage. 

There are a lot of goofs in that movie which are all listed here including the one you found:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085995/goofs


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I also got caught up in watching it this weekend. I saw it was on TV Land over the weekend. Then, when I got home last night it was also on HDNet. That was pretty cool. This is one of my all time favorite movies along with Christmas Vacation.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Love that film!!! IIRC, you'll see a young Jane Krakowski in it as one of the cousins.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Great movie, although I think I slightly prefer Christmas Vacation (my favorite holiday).


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

lamontcranston said:


> Love that film!!! IIRC, you'll see a young Jane Krakowski in it as one of the cousins.


Yeah, I remember when she was first on Ally McBeal. Spent months trying to figure out where I recognized her from. Finally gave up and looked her up on imdb.

"Yeah but Daddy says I'm the best at it...":lol:


----------



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

Also, the girl who plays Audrey in Vegas Vacation played Nadia in this season's 24.


----------



## TubeYak.com (Jun 17, 2007)

UPEngineer said:


> Also, the girl who plays Audrey in Vegas Vacation played Nadia in this season's 24.


Really? I hadn't noticed.


----------

